# Digging an 1870 to 1915 bottle  plant up date. QUESTIONS



## eddeeeddee (Sep 17, 2022)

Hello all you wonderful bottle people. Well it day 3 of digging this old Bottle Manufacturing plant. So far I have found 22 Hutch bottles that are whole. I have found 7 crown tops that are whole and 8 billion crown tops with broken tops.  I'm amazed that I'm finding so many whole hutch bottles so I'm thinking that they tossed all those bottles because they where no longer in use. Lots of labels Digging as slowed down because I'm up against some very large pieces of iron.  So I'm thinking a new approach and start digging to the left on the other side of the old stump.  The soil is very compact It takes almost an hour to remove one bottle. Okay now that I have all these bottles I have QUESTIONS AND MORE QUESTIONS.


I have checked out the Hutchbook at Hutchbook .com and I'm kind of getting the hang at navigating it (Thanks Leon), Under the little square that indicates Rarity, some of those boxes are blank and I can not find an explanation for the blank block. So R=rare S= scarce and C=common. Does anyone know what the blank box means????????? I found two that have a blank box under rating. One is WELLER BOTTLING WORKS SARATOGA SPRINGS N.Y. The Hutchbook # NY1193 and the other is a long label CHICAGO CONSOLIDATED BOTTLING CO  It has a long label and gives the address and has a date of 1902 embossed on it. The Hutchbook # IL0187. Its a very cool bottle. so I have dug 7 rare, 4 scarce and 3 common ones so far listed in the Hutchbook.


So another Question I have is how do you clean them if they still have that weird stopper in them and are they worth more if the stopper is in them????    and speaking of worth. Are they worth any thing?? I know that a bottle is only worth what you can get for it. But is there a market for rare and scarce hutches???? I have been checking out some of the bottle auctions and e bay and some of the other sites that sell bottles and it looks like on average a hutch goes for about 25.00 to 37.00 dollars but some I watched an action by crick digger that had a couple of hutches that were rated as rare or scarce go for 60.00 to 75.00. Is there a market for hutches?????


Another question is about the slick rick's I have found. Has any one ever seen a Hutch with a paper label?? I have also found a lot of slick rick crown tops all have an oval where embossing usually goes. All of the slick rick hutches have on the bottom THE LEQUID. Some in a diamond others do not. Any one know what that means??????


Okay here a few pics from the latest dig. I did not bring the camera, I forgot it so these are after the fact. Thanks for all your knowledge people.


The first pic is the CHICAGO CONSOLITATED BOTTLING CO 14 TO 18 LOMAX PLACE CHICAGO ILLS. 1902  The next two pics are of two hutches listed as rare in the hutch book. They are PIKEVILLE BOTTLING WORKS PIKEVILLE KY and AUXIER BOTTLING CO PIKEVILLE KY. And then a pic some of the hutches together then  a pic of the WELLER  BOTTLING WORKS SARATOGA SPRINGS N. Y. that has a blank box on the rarity ratings.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 17, 2022)

As far as I know a blank Box just means he's not aware of a Rarity. Sometimes people who specialize in that Town or State can recommend to him (Ron Fowler) there opinion on Rarity. I do this when I have him post my Bottles on there. Sometimes he knows or has his own opinion but sometimes he don't. He can't know every Hutch Bottle in every State so needs others Help. You ask if they have Value, too certain people like myself that collect them then YES.  They can range from as little $3-$5 for common or beat up Bottles into several Hundreds for much more desirable rarer Bottles.  Old pics of some of my Hutches. All are different Michigan Bottles. LEON.

P.S. I got 3 with paper labels & have seen others. Slick Hutchs are not real common but also have little value being a slick.


----------



## eddeeeddee (Sep 17, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> As far as I know a blank Box just means he's not aware of a Rarity. Sometimes people who specialize in that Town or State can recommend to him (Ron Fowler) there opinion on Rarity. I do this when I have him post my Bottles on there. Sometimes he knows or has his own opinion but sometimes he don't. He can't know every Hutch Bottle in every State so needs others Help. You ask if they have Value, too certain people like myself that collect them then YES.  They can range from as little $3-$5 for common or beat up Bottles into several Hundreds for much more desirable rarer Bottles.  Old pics of some of my Hutches. LEON.
> 
> P.S. I got 3 with paper labels & have seen others. Slick Hutchs are not real common but also have little value being a slick.
> 
> View attachment 239978View attachment 239979View attachment 239980


Leon thanks for the info Very impressive soda collection. I'm in aw


----------



## UnderMiner (Sep 17, 2022)

The way I clean hutches that still have the stopper is to just fill them 1/4 way with a mixture of water and a little sand and then swish and shake it all around in there for 10 minutes or so. This removes all the dirt stuck to the sides without damaging the rubber stopper.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 17, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> As far as I know a blank Box just means he's not aware of a Rarity. Sometimes people who specialize in that Town or State can recommend to him (Ron Fowler) there opinion on Rarity. I do this when I have him post my Bottles on there. Sometimes he knows or has his own opinion but sometimes he don't. He can't know every Hutch Bottle in every State so needs others Help. You ask if they have Value, too certain people like myself that collect them then YES.  They can range from as little $3-$5 for common or beat up Bottles into several Hundreds for much more desirable rarer Bottles.  Old pics of some of my Hutches. LEON.
> 
> P.S. I got 3 with paper labels & have seen others. Slick Hutchs are not real common but also have little value being a slick.
> 
> View attachment 239978View attachment 239979View attachment 239980


Holy Crap!!! That be a lot of
Hutches.


----------



## Len (Sep 17, 2022)

Quite the collection! --Behold greatness. He has a Charger (Yes, with a hemi), digs every chance he gets, + a heart of gold. --Has my vote in Nov.  Note: We have a lot of such quality members and really should have our own political party.  (What would we call it? Hmmm.)


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 17, 2022)

Len said:


> Behold greatness. He has a Charger (Yes, with a hemi), digs every chance he gets, + a heart of gold. --Has my vote in Nov.


Yeah, is his gas pedal the shape of a foot like mine. Kidding. As a youngster my current brother-in-law had one and that's what I remember about it.
Ain't that America!!!!!


----------



## Len (Sep 17, 2022)

It certainly is! As the Airborne Rangers say "All the way!"   (Those pedals were polished steel. --Never forget 'em.)

Another thing I'll never forget--went to Tajuana as a 10 year old. Vendors sold sandals with cut sections of car tires for soles. Sign read "Guaranteed 10,000 miles."


----------



## eddeeeddee (Sep 17, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> The way I clean hutches that still have the stopper is to just fill them 1/4 way with a mixture of water and a little sand and then swish and shake it all around in there for 10 minutes or so. This removes all the dirt stuck to the sides without damaging the rubber stopper.


Thanks I'll have to try that. I was cleaning on and the stopper broke and now is stuck in the bottle.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Sep 18, 2022)

Nice finds!  Good luck finding some more - a lot more.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 18, 2022)

bottlecrazy said:


> Nice finds!  Good luck finding some more - a lot more.


Be careful, before you know it you'll be attending my B.A. meetings
(Bottles Anonymous) 
Giddy Up!!


----------



## eddeeeddee (Sep 18, 2022)

bottlecrazy said:


> Nice finds!  Good luck finding some more - a lot more.


Thanks there are plenty there. I found what looks like a layer of hutches but they are very packed in a hard clay. Its slow going to get them dislodged I still had 7 in the hole when I left the other day. Monday I'll be back at it.


----------



## DavidW (Sep 18, 2022)

So I'm just curious -  Don't give away any info (on location or identity of company)  that you don't feel comfortable with in a public forum, but I can't help wondering if that is near an old glass bottle manufacturing plant* OR* a dump used by a beverage bottling company (place where soda bottles were filled and refilled, but not made)??   
It just seems a bit odd to me for that many bottles being thrown away if that was a glass bottle manufacturing plant. Normally, old bottles (broken or damaged) would be thrown into the cullet pile, and the cullet would eventually be added to the glass batch -  to be melted down into new bottles.  Cullet=Money.     Just seems strange to me IF that was a bottle-making factory.


----------



## eddeeeddee (Sep 18, 2022)

DavidW said:


> So I'm just curious -  Don't give away any info (on location or identity of company)  that you don't feel comfortable with in a public forum, but I can't help wondering if that is near an old glass bottle manufacturing plant* OR* a dump used by a beverage bottling company (place where soda bottles were filled and refilled, but not made)??
> It just seems a bit odd to me for that many bottles being thrown away if that was a glass bottle manufacturing plant. Normally, old bottles (broken or damaged) would be thrown into the cullet pile, and the cullet would eventually be added to the glass batch -  to be melted down into new bottles.  Cullet=Money.     Just seems strange to me IF that was a bottle-making factory.


I'm not sure David. Its odd to me too. I have found a lot of what looks like slag and melted aqua glass and coal. Also I'm finding a lot of hutches that are blank and crown tops that are blank. as far as labels  They only have a circle where the label would go. I have found 42 different labels that I have recorded and there is more.    Most of the crown tops are broken with the tops totally gone or the crown significantly chipped; There are way more broken crowns and way more whole hutches. I can't find a record of any bottling plant or glass plant in this area of WV I will tell you this there are thousand of bottles around here all soda.
   It makes more sense that they did some kind of manufacturing there. Lots of chunks of Iron and riveted Iron and machinery parts.  If they filled the bottles there it would seem there would be only one label I would find. I can imagine after I have gone through this place I will have recorded 100's of different labels. IDK though Its sure been a rush uncovering all these hutches


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 18, 2022)

May be more whole Hutch's then Crowns because Hutch's have much more thicker Glass & much harder to break because of that. Just my opinion. LEON.


----------



## Fenndango (Sep 18, 2022)

This sounds like the recent dig at Lyndeborough NH. They dug hundreds of broken insulators.. 145 Americans ALL broken, 102.4 mostly broken. There's a list of each insulator, how many were dug, and how many were whole. The wholes we're astonishingly low. This was otherwise a bottle plant from my understanding. Insulators were dug on site. I'm not sure if cullet was found with them. The write up would be in CJOW.

Here's some information/photos someone just posted over on icon and maybe search the term on that website for additional information. 

Hutches are hands down one of my favorite bottle shapes! This is incredible!! Congratulations! In all my SCUBA adventures I've found less hutch bottles than "Stoddard/Keene/Coventry" caliber's.









						Collectors Albums > Illusive CD 102.4 ~ Lyndeborough NH Glass Works PIC-1
					





					www.insulators.info


----------



## Fenndango (Sep 18, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Be careful, before you know it you'll be attending my B.A. meetings
> (Bottles Anonymous)
> Giddy Up!!


It's a "disease"


----------



## bottlecrazy (Sep 21, 2022)

With luck, the discarded whole bottles will be from companies that went out of business quickly.  Or maybe there’s errors on the bottles that made them unusable.


----------



## dario (Sep 22, 2022)

eddeeeddee said:


> Hello all you wonderful bottle people. Well it day 3 of digging this old Bottle Manufacturing plant. So far I have found 22 Hutch bottles that are whole. I have found 7 crown tops that are whole and 8 billion crown tops with broken tops.  I'm amazed that I'm finding so many whole hutch bottles so I'm thinking that they tossed all those bottles because they where no longer in use. Lots of labels Digging as slowed down because I'm up against some very large pieces of iron.  So I'm thinking a new approach and start digging to the left on the other side of the old stump.  The soil is very compact It takes almost an hour to remove one bottle. Okay now that I have all these bottles I have QUESTIONS AND MORE QUESTIONS.
> 
> 
> I have checked out the Hutchbook at Hutchbook .com and I'm kind of getting the hang at navigating it (Thanks Leon), Under the little square that indicates Rarity, some of those boxes are blank and I can not find an explanation for the blank block. So R=rare S= scarce and C=common. Does anyone know what the blank box means????????? I found two that have a blank box under rating. One is WELLER BOTTLING WORKS SARATOGA SPRINGS N.Y. The Hutchbook # NY1193 and the other is a long label CHICAGO CONSOLIDATED BOTTLING CO  It has a long label and gives the address and has a date of 1902 embossed on it. The Hutchbook # IL0187. Its a very cool bottle. so I have dug 7 rare, 4 scarce and 3 common ones so far listed in the Hutchbook.
> ...


Did you find any insulators?


----------



## sandchip (Sep 22, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Yeah, is his gas pedal the shape of a foot like mine. Kidding. As a youngster my current brother-in-law had one and that's what I remember about it.
> Ain't that America!!!!!


Wild.  As a kid, my bro-in-law to be had a bright yellow 67 Chevelle with the same thing!  He was a great guy.  Unfortunately, my sis didn't have the good sense to hang onto him.  Actually, he's the one that piqued my interest in bottles that has become a 48 year addiction, and counting.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 22, 2022)

Interesting that you're finding so many blank Hutches.  Those were typically only used by companies which were early adopters of the style in their area so they weren't worried about their competitors stealing them, or companies which couldn't afford to have their own bottles embossed.  I'm even more confident now that you're digging the dump of a bottler which was buying bottles second hand from other companies.  You wouldn't typically expect to find Hutchinsons from Kentucky, New York, and Illinois in the same dump - especially not a dump in West Virginia.  These were pretty much never distributed very far outside the city where the bottler was located.  
You would expect to find a mix like that at a glass company dump as well, but I've never heard of any glasshouses which only made soda bottles.  The coal would make sense for a bottler if they were using it to power their machinery, and a bottling plant was an industrial operation so the machinery parts make sense as well.  The slag glass I'm not sure about - maybe threw trash into the furnace?
Unless you live in a very unpopulated part of West Virginia, there was probably a bottling plant at some point in your general vicinity.  You might need to go digging deep in the archives to find records of it though, especially if they never used any bottles embossed with their own name.  Sometimes the dump wouldn't be right by the operation either.  I was once digging a dump which was clearly used almost exclusively by one downtown hotel, but it was in a bizarre spot that would have been outside the city limits in those days and quite far from any roads.


----------



## HotDiggerDog (Sep 22, 2022)

eddeeeddee said:


> Hello all you wonderful bottle people. Well it day 3 of digging this old Bottle Manufacturing plant. So far I have found 22 Hutch bottles that are whole. I have found 7 crown tops that are whole and 8 billion crown tops with broken tops.  I'm amazed that I'm finding so many whole hutch bottles so I'm thinking that they tossed all those bottles because they where no longer in use. Lots of labels Digging as slowed down because I'm up against some very large pieces of iron.  So I'm thinking a new approach and start digging to the left on the other side of the old stump.  The soil is very compact It takes almost an hour to remove one bottle. Okay now that I have all these bottles I have QUESTIONS AND MORE QUESTIONS.
> 
> 
> I have checked out the Hutchbook at Hutchbook .com and I'm kind of getting the hang at navigating it (Thanks Leon), Under the little square that indicates Rarity, some of those boxes are blank and I can not find an explanation for the blank block. So R=rare S= scarce and C=common. Does anyone know what the blank box means????????? I found two that have a blank box under rating. One is WELLER BOTTLING WORKS SARATOGA SPRINGS N.Y. The Hutchbook # NY1193 and the other is a long label CHICAGO CONSOLIDATED BOTTLING CO  It has a long label and gives the address and has a date of 1902 embossed on it. The Hutchbook # IL0187. Its a very cool bottle. so I have dug 7 rare, 4 scarce and 3 common ones so far listed in the Hutchbook.
> ...


WOW!  Now that is what I call a bottle collection.  Nice


----------



## HotDiggerDog (Sep 22, 2022)

Len said:


> Quite the collection! --Behold greatness. He has a Charger (Yes, with a hemi), digs every chance he gets, + a heart of gold. --Has my vote in Nov.  Note: We have a lot of such quality members and really should have our own political party.  (What would we call it? Hmmm.)


My brother has end of the line charger + 2 hemi engines in crates.  Thank goodness for older brothers!


----------



## eddeeeddee (Sep 22, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> Interesting that you're finding so many blank Hutches.  Those were typically only used by companies which were early adopters of the style in their area so they weren't worried about their competitors stealing them, or companies which couldn't afford to have their own bottles embossed.  I'm even more confident now that you're digging the dump of a bottler which was buying bottles second hand from other companies.  You wouldn't typically expect to find Hutchinsons from Kentucky, New York, and Illinois in the same dump - especially not a dump in West Virginia.  These were pretty much never distributed very far outside the city where the bottler was located.
> You would expect to find a mix like that at a glass company dump as well, but I've never heard of any glasshouses which only made soda bottles.  The coal would make sense for a bottler if they were using it to power their machinery, and a bottling plant was an industrial operation so the machinery parts make sense as well.  The slag glass I'm not sure about - maybe threw trash into the furnace?
> Unless you live in a very unpopulated part of West Virginia, there was probably a bottling plant at some point in your general vicinity.  You might need to go digging deep in the archives to find records of it though, especially if they never used any bottles embossed with their own name.  Sometimes the dump wouldn't be right by the operation either.  I was once digging a dump which was clearly used almost exclusively by one downtown hotel, but it was in a bizarre spot that would have been outside the city limits in those days and quite far from any roads.


This whole area was very industrialized from about 1875 to about 1925 due to all the coal production here. It was the primary coal source for the USA during that time period.   Most of the towns were along the New River and this place is about 2 miles a way form there as the crow flies. A lot of the towns no longer exists and The new river gorge has town after town now that are only foundations. Its a National park these days so no way to dig there. So the more I dig the more if find things that make me think Glass Manufacturing plant. I have hit a large cash of rail road track. Heavy duty iron track at that.  I managed to get underneath it and found a good deposit of good bottles. So three slicks that are hutches and three slicks that are crown tops but I found them unusual as they have a hard time standing. There bases are very small almost like a torpedo and a hutch combined themselves. Not a good bottle design they fall over very easily. So these bottles where all together. There were 8 of them but only three were whole. each are made a bit differently one is machine made and on the bottom has C. G. Co. 1008D, The other two have an applied top at least the seam goes only to the crown and it look like the crown has been welded on. The bottom of them have an A 661 and the other one has R3  These bottles where all laying next to each other.  Also found two hutches with names. The Queen City Bottling works and The other is Crown Bottling Works Lee j. Taylor Propr. New Bern N C Then found a good Coca Cola from Charleston Bottling works.  so here a pic
 of the slick hutches and the three slick crowns.
   so I have found other bottles some small what looks like extract bottles but no maker marks. I have found a bunch of them. Some are rectangular other are square. Then I have found a lot of what looks like drinking glasses,  all are broken or cracked. And I found a perfect White Crown  Mason that had a coin in it that I can't make out and a very incrusted pocket watch in it.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2022)

Do you have a pic of the Coke? I remember taking a scenic old Train Ride through West Virginia about 10 or 15 Years ago, a Tourist Attraction type thing, maybe near Buchanon? BUT, I noticed it was a good way to see old Foundations in the Woods that were impossible to see from the Roads. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2022)

HotDiggerDog said:


> My brother has end of the line charger + 2 hemi engines in crates.  Thank goodness for older brothers!



What's the end of the line Charger? Is it last VIN# off the line?  LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 22, 2022)

eddeeeddee said:


> This whole area was very industrialized from about 1875 to about 1925 due to all the coal production here. It was the primary coal source for the USA during that time period.   Most of the towns were along the New River and this place is about 2 miles a way form there as the crow flies. A lot of the towns no longer exists and The new river gorge has town after town now that are only foundations. Its a National park these days so no way to dig there. So the more I dig the more if find things that make me think Glass Manufacturing plant. I have hit a large cash of rail road track. Heavy duty iron track at that.  I managed to get underneath it and found a good deposit of good bottles. So three slicks that are hutches and three slicks that are crown tops but I found them unusual as they have a hard time standing. There bases are very small almost like a torpedo and a hutch combined themselves. Not a good bottle design they fall over very easily. So these bottles where all together. There were 8 of them but only three were whole. each are made a bit differently one is machine made and on the bottom has C. G. Co. 1008D, The other two have an applied top at least the seam goes only to the crown and it look like the crown has been welded on. The bottom of them have an A 661 and the other one has R3  These bottles where all laying next to each other.  Also found two hutches with names. The Queen City Bottling works and The other is Crown Bottling Works Lee j. Taylor Propr. New Bern N C Then found a good Coca Cola from Charleston Bottling works.  so here a pic
> of the slick hutches and the three slick crowns.
> so I have found other bottles some small what looks like extract bottles but no maker marks. I have found a bunch of them. Some are rectangular other are square. Then I have found a lot of what looks like drinking glasses,  all are broken or cracked. And I found a perfect White Crown  Mason that had a coin in it that I can't make out and a very incrusted pocket watch in it.


Those semi-round-bottom bottles are ginger ales, they were meant to be held in the wire holders used for true round-bottoms but didn't have to be if you didn't have any on hand.  The two on the left look to me like they were made in the UK, not the US.  They were mostly a UK design to begin with and as far as I can see they have applied crown tops, which was fairly unusual for North American glassmakers but quite common in the UK where they were still making applied crowns much later.  The one on the right could be American, it doesn't look like the imported ginger ales that I've seen.  I think it's extremely  unlikely that the two on the left were made in the US though.

Also if the area was heavily industrialized then it definitely had bottling plants, probably several.  You rarely got a significant mining town without at least one soda bottler, even in places far more remote than West Virginia.  Even the Yukon had a couple bottlers who used Hutchinsons.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 23, 2022)

This looks to me like a bottling works dump.  When bottles were returned to a bottling works, often bottles from other bottlers got mixed in, and of course the bottler for the most part wasn't interested in re-using someone else's bottles, so they would throw them out.  You are lucky as typically my experience is that they broke them before tossing the, so finding all these whole ones is pretty special.


----------



## eddeeeddee (Sep 23, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Do you have a pic of the Coke? I remember taking a scenic old Train Ride through West Virginia about 10 or 15 Years ago, a Tourist Attraction type thing, maybe near Buchanon? BUT, I noticed it was a good way to see old Foundations in the Woods that were impossible to see from the Roads. LEON.


Yes I have a pic of the coke. The bottle says Coca Cola  under that TRADEMARK REGISTERED At the Base CHARELSTON BOTTLING WORKS. On the other side it has the coca cola thing like the front, but on the base it says CONTENTS 6 1/2 FLUID OUNCES. On the heel D.O.C. 1183. On the Bottom Coca Cola.  
    So they have several trains that ride through the woods. You maybe took the Potomac Eagle Scenic Railroad. That is the most poplar one. There is also an Amtrak you can take through the New River Gorge that goes through ghost town after ghost town. There are about 20 of them in the gorge.  Nothing left of them but old foundation and you can't really see any thing in the summer time because of all the foliage,  



​


----------



## eddeeeddee (Sep 23, 2022)

eddeeeddee said:


> Hello all you wonderful bottle people. Well it day 3 of digging this old Bottle Manufacturing plant. So far I have found 22 Hutch bottles that are whole. I have found 7 crown tops that are whole and 8 billion crown tops with broken tops.  I'm amazed that I'm finding so many whole hutch bottles so I'm thinking that they tossed all those bottles because they where no longer in use. Lots of labels Digging as slowed down because I'm up against some very large pieces of iron.  So I'm thinking a new approach and start digging to the left on the other side of the old stump.  The soil is very compact It takes almost an hour to remove one bottle. Okay now that I have all these bottles I have QUESTIONS AND MORE QUESTIONS.
> 
> 
> I have checked out the Hutchbook at Hutchbook .com and I'm kind of getting the hang at navigating it (Thanks Leon), Under the little square that indicates Rarity, some of those boxes are blank and I can not find an explanation for the blank block. So R=rare S= scarce and C=common. Does anyone know what the blank box means????????? I found two that have a blank box under rating. One is WELLER BOTTLING WORKS SARATOGA SPRINGS N.Y. The Hutchbook # NY1193 and the other is a long label CHICAGO CONSOLIDATED BOTTLING CO  It has a long label and gives the address and has a date of 1902 embossed on it. The Hutchbook # IL0187. Its a very cool bottle. so I have dug 7 rare, 4 scarce and 3 common ones so far listed in the Hutchbook.
> ...


 
Hello wonderful bottle people. How all y'all doin ?? Just an update from the bottle mine. So went out digging on Monday and Wednesday. Monday sucked, So I found my self up against a bunch of rail road track and that's pretty much impossible to dig through. I Only found three slick rick soda bottles with nothing on them at all and so I decided to start working on the opposite side of the hole where there  is like a bulge . So got to work on that and as soon as I started to clear all the  poison ivy and Asian bitter sweet vines and roses bushes it starts to rain and not a little rain but down pores So now I find my self in a big mud puddle. I hate diggin in the rain, So Monday was feeling a bit defeated.


Wednesday I got out there early with a new shovel too. Started clearing the dirt away and started pulling rust junks like old tin can's and I started to uncover layers.  It was kind of interesting. The top layer I pulled out some house hold bottles and broken plates The Top layer is about a foot down and goes for about 3 feet. I uncover two Nehi soda bottle Nice art deco ones and a skirt Coca Cola . Most are clear and smooth machine made. Found some medicine bottles. I found a Dr Miles Nervine and a large bottle Cardui The Women's Tonic. Chattanooga Medicine Co.  All of these household bottles and what not are about 3 feet down then there about a foot of clay and under that is the soda bottle Layer. So its just broken soda's and hutches. So as I dug in this area I cam across a hollow spot where maybe a gallon bucket was but the metal has basically all denigrated leaving this hollow spot and its packed full of crown tops that are not broken. There are about 8 what I guess are called round flask. They're slick but have writing all different on there bottoms. These bottles have very small bases and do not stand up well. So I was told they were ginger ale bottles and they were meant to be held. One has R 3 and has applied top then there is one with an A 661 another applied top then there was a machine made one that had DW Co on the bottom. Then there was a Vance's Ginger Ale Detroit Mich bottle in that bunch. Also Eagle Bottling Works Cincinnati Ohio. A couple of East Side  Bottling Works Detroit Mich. A coca cola from Charleston Bottling works W. Va.    Then some other applied top crown bottles that have nothing on them at all. Then there Hutches. 5 slicks, 5 T.C. FOX  BOTTLER KNOXVILLE TENN . Then found several more PRINCETON BOTTLING AND ICE PLANT PRINCETON W.VA. Hutch book # WV0169 considered rare. Also a couple more ALLEGAHANY BOTTLING CO GLEN JEAN W.V. Hutch # WV0072 considered rare. Then found two new ones  CROWN BOTTLING WORKS LEE J. TAYLOR PROPR. NEW BERN N.C, The hutch number is NC0037 and it considered rare. Then  I found a THE QUEEN CITY BOTTLING WORKS with a monogram of WH. This hutch has no rating but the hutch # is OH0191 Then in the middle of it all found a perfect WHETE CROWN MASON quart Jar. blue in color and it contained a very corroded  pocket watch and a coin that I can not make out


So  over all a very good day. It was getting dark and there plenty more left in that layer. Very exciting so I'll be back on Saturday to dig more of that section.


So I have a Question I keep finding all the hutches listed as Rare. Rare in the Hutch book is defined as 10 or less. If I keep finding like 20 of some of these rare ones will they no longer be considered rare???

Some of the pics of the days digs the first was  a Coke cola and a Nehi found in the upper layer  and a slick  rick bottle of some sort. The second pic is an assortment of clear house hold bottles and a The third is the three round flasks that I guess held Ginger Ale. The 4th are  some of the medicine bottles I found. The 5th is the White Crown Mason another round flask, a soda that is from the Loop Creek Bottling and Ice cream Co a Welches grape juice and another bottle that has writing on the bottom but can't make out, It has an applied top. The 6th is two new hutches The queen City bottling works and The Crown Bottling Works and another Princeton Bottling and Ice Co. (makes 5 of them now) Then a queen city bottling works crown top and a Vance's Ginger ale and one of the East side Bottling works and an Eagle Bottling works.  The 7th Is the Coca Cola from Charleston Bottling works a crown top. Then 2 hutch's from T.C. Fox Bottler Then a crown top from West Virginia Beverage co Lymola from Charleston WV then the next is Loop Creek Bottling Co. So I know this bottle is at leas 1916 because Loop Creek Bottling and Ice Cream Company changed there name to Loop Creek Bottling Co. at that time    The two bottom one are hutches  another T C fox and a another Princeton Bottling and Ice company Okay all  Until next time keep digging. Can you dig it?


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 23, 2022)

Sounds like this continues to be an awesome dig!  The rarity system on Hutchbook is a bit tricky; Ron gets feedback from local collectors on how rare they think it is, but in many cases that rarity rating may not be valid.  I wouldn't stake a lot on those ratings; there are "rare" hutch sodas on there that I have personally handled dozens of.  Obviously, with many small town hutch sodas being quite scarce, digging 20 of the same hutch soda will definitely also change the rarity rating.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 23, 2022)

Wow that spot just keeps getting better!  That's a dream site you've got there, not many places like that where you can dig so many hutches these days.


----------



## Kaleb Pusateri (Sep 23, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> As far as I know a blank Box just means he's not aware of a Rarity. Sometimes people who specialize in that Town or State can recommend to him (Ron Fowler) there opinion on Rarity. I do this when I have him post my Bottles on there. Sometimes he knows or has his own opinion but sometimes he don't. He can't know every Hutch Bottle in every State so needs others Help. You ask if they have Value, too certain people like myself that collect them then YES.  They can range from as little $3-$5 for common or beat up Bottles into several Hundreds for much more desirable rarer Bottles.  Old pics of some of my Hutches. All are different Michigan Bottles. LEON.
> 
> P.S. I got 3 with paper labels & have seen others. Slick Hutchs are not real common but also have little value being a slick.
> 
> View attachment 239978View attachment 239979View attachment 239980


That is an amazing collection of hutches!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 23, 2022)

Kaleb Pusateri said:


> That is an amazing collection of hutches!




THANKS.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 23, 2022)

I'd be interested in the Vances Ginger Ale from Detroit since I'm from Detroit. Could trade you a Hutch for it? Let me know? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 23, 2022)

eddeeeddee said:


> Yes I have a pic of the coke. The bottle says Coca Cola  under that TRADEMARK REGISTERED At the Base CHARELSTON BOTTLING WORKS. On the other side it has the coca cola thing like the front, but on the base it says CONTENTS 6 1/2 FLUID OUNCES. On the heel D.O.C. 1183. On the Bottom Coca Cola.
> So they have several trains that ride through the woods. You maybe took the Potomac Eagle Scenic Railroad. That is the most poplar one. There is also an Amtrak you can take through the New River Gorge that goes through ghost town after ghost town. There are about 20 of them in the gorge.  Nothing left of them but old foundation and you can't really see any thing in the summer time because of all the foliage,
> View attachment 240117
> ​



Any straight sided Coke is a Good Coke. My Coca Cola Book calls the Charleston version one of the more common ones though. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 24, 2022)

Great finds, and all coming out of some kind soil amazingly clean.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eddeeeddee (Sep 24, 2022)

sandchip said:


> Great finds, and all coming out of some kind soil amazingly clean.  Thanks for sharing.


No there actually packed full of clay and a bitch to get clean. I dig a day then the next day I research all the bottles I find and try and clean them up a bit then I post in here


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 24, 2022)

eddeeeddee said:


> No there actually packed full of clay and a bitch to get clean. I dig a day then the next day I research all the bottles I find and try and clean them up a bit then I post in here
> [/QUO
> Are you in an area where clay is common. Where I'm at you have to dig really far down to get clay and if Clay is on the surface lot of times that means it was a dump that they sealed off. And they usually seal it with blue clay because nothing could leech out from it, and the rain doesn't penetrate it. And it's usually capped off for a reason not real good what's underneath it.


----------



## eddeeeddee (Sep 24, 2022)

The first foot or so is forest litter or duff I think they call it, but the natural ground is clay. It looks like when they built house's here in the 40's they bull dozed every thing over the side of the hill


----------



## eddeeeddee (Sep 25, 2022)

dario said:


> Did you find any insulators?


no insulators except for a white small on about the size of a silver dollar


----------



## eddeeeddee (Sep 25, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> I'd be interested in the Vances Ginger Ale from Detroit since I'm from Detroit. Could trade you a Hutch for it? Let me know? LEON.


Hi Leaon. So I don't trade bottles like that. the bottles that I collect I dig my self. That way there is some personal connection to me and the bottle.  I might be willing to sell it though. So this Vance's Ginger Ale I can find no info on it. Not a price of what its worth or no history of the company. I can find Nothing on it  Every thing I find is Vernor's Ginger ale So this Vances Ginger Ale must of been a one hit wonder in the ginger ale world. So I think it might be quite rare ,It could be the only one that exists This bottle does have a crack at the bottom.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 25, 2022)

I don't really know what it's worth unless I do some research on it to refresh my memmory. It sounds & looks familiar, I might even have it & it might be Boxed up somewhere. I only have mostly Blob Tops & Hutches displayed. I probably got 1,000 crown top bottles boxed up (for past 10 years) because of no room to display because of another 3,000 Beer Cans displayed. You could put it on ebay & I'll buy it from there. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 28, 2022)

I Asked my Buddy a Detroit Bottle Expert. He sez not real common but not real rare. He said the last one he had & sold was a Quart Version for $25.00. LEON.


----------



## grime5 (Jan 1, 2023)

i like those 2 ky hutches.i have the auxier but dont think i have the other one


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 1, 2023)

Wonder if this guy has any updates on what he's found, he was digging up a storm & then poof, disappeared. MIA/AWOL? People come & go in here all the time. seems kinda strange? LEON.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jan 1, 2023)

hemihampton said:


> Wonder if this guy has any updates on what he's found, he was digging up a storm & then poof, disappeared. MIA/AWOL? People come & go in here all the time. seems kinda strange? LEON.


Things that make you go,  HUMMMM!!!!!
Was finding a lot of rare bottles to.


----------

